# Det Or Ve Swap



## Rottdog (May 2, 2003)

ok there i have been doing my hw recently cause i've been looking into doing a motor swap into me 98 sentra SE , it already has the sr20 in it so thats not a problem , what i want is some general opinions , what would you guys recomend me swapping in a ve , det or if not a det just turbo the sr thats in there now , i know that the ve can be turboed as long as you can lower the compression ratio and i believe you can use the stock de pistons in that motor to help lower the compression , so what do you guys think i should do , i know the ve turbo setup is gonna be alot more expensive than just a det swap so i would like some feedback from you guys , i've been reading all the post's and sites i can find with info on both motors so i know most of the legistics for the swaps i just want some opinions from everyone


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

depending on how many miles are on ur motor, personally, i would turbo the engine that is in there becuase of my money situation, i love the ve more than anythinh, but if something goes wrong in it, there arent many people around that know alot about the motor and parts might be hard to get to so that turns the ve off to me, but i still love it and would want it if i had the money. essentially, i would turbo the motor i have unless it has too many miles on it. its all up to and i would like to ring the bell for ve vs det round one!


----------



## Rottdog (May 2, 2003)

well my de has 94000 on it right now , and if i didn't go ve or det i would rebuild that motor before i went turbo , but the ve offers a really good base hp , and i was reading gonzonx.com and i fell in love with his project motor so thats what i was stiving for which is gonna prob cost me an arm a leg and my first born son but still lol


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

you can also look at it as that most people just do the det, while you rarely see anyone swapping to a ve. just to be different..


----------



## Rottdog (May 2, 2003)

true but there has to be a reason besides availablilty that not many people do ve swaps


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

i would go with the VE motor.....im going to put one in my next car . right now i have a DE block with a DET head, turbo, cams, etc. the motor is awesome.....makes scary power. but its not exactly most peoples idea of a daily driver....(no AC, no PS, very loud, not the best gas mileage, etc) then again, a mildly mod'd sr20de-T will make a lot of power and is very reliable if built correctly. it would be cheaper i believe to just turbo the existing motor....but the VE would be definitely different!


----------



## Rottdog (May 2, 2003)

well what i want is some decent power and a reliable daily driver , does anyone know what parts are interchangeable between the de and the ve , or is gonna be rediculously expensive to get parts for it


----------



## dropped (Jan 9, 2004)

*Ve Swap*

I've heard of VE swaps running as muchas $25,000. The engine alone is very expensive to get. Even with the install being relativly easy the parts are hard to come by.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

They don't cost 25k...


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

James said:


> They don't cost 25k...



 Thank you. The VE is now easy to get for 1800. The major parts are easy to find. No reason to be scared of a VE at all. Also, 90K on a DE is nothing. You are better off not tearing it appart. Just do a compression test before you slap a turbo on the DE. We now have cams on the way for the VE. That means you will start seeing 220whp VE's in the next 9 months or less. It all comes down to personal preference. If you are not a NA fan and all you want is HP get a turbo. If you want oem reliability and smooth power delivery get a VE. Simple as that. Modded DE+T's can be reliable it just takes good attention to detail and the learning curver can be difficult. Blowing up a DE is not the end of the world. You can get a new one cheap. Its just the hassel of it all.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

dropped said:


> I've heard of VE swaps running as muchas $25,000. The engine alone is very expensive to get. Even with the install being relativly easy the parts are hard to come by.


You have GOT to be kidding me. Are you actually talking SOBER!? Don't start throwing figures out here unless you know what the hell you are talking about. There are tons of people on this forum just waiting to jump all over comments like that!


----------



## Rottdog (May 2, 2003)

well about the cams i've heard that you can drop det cams in it and they work really good , i did hear that i believe jwt is gonna be making the cams for the ve , what so i guess before i do a cam swap on the motor i'll see when they come out the price and power gains on the ve before i do anything


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

Rottdog said:


> well about the cams i've heard that you can drop det cams in it and they work really good ,


No matter how you look at that statement it make no sence.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

98sr20ve said:


> No matter how you look at that statement it make no sence.


Yes please elaborate.....


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Rottdog said:


> well about the cams i've heard that you can drop det cams in it and they work really good


i think you should try that and let us know how it works out.


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

Rottdog said:


> well about the cams i've heard that you can drop det cams in it and they work really good , i did hear that i believe jwt is gonna be making the cams for the ve , what so i guess before i do a cam swap on the motor i'll see when they come out the price and power gains on the ve before i do anything


If he is talking about the SR20DE then.....
Dropping DET cams in a SR20DE is no big deal. They are still stock cams. S3's would be much more of a improvement. 

If he is talking about the VE (and I sure hope he was not) .......
They just don't fit of course.


----------



## Rottdog (May 2, 2003)

actually scuse me i meant the vet cams not the det cams i didn't realize i typed det lol but yeah , gonzonx.com did a vet cam swap into the ve and he said they yielded a really good power gain


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I was waiting for the "my VE runs like crap... it feels like the VVL isn't kicking in... and I keep getting a check engine light"...


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

Rottdog said:


> actually scuse me i meant the vet cams not the det cams i didn't realize i typed det lol but yeah , gonzonx.com did a vet cam swap into the ve and he said they yielded a really good power gain


Oh, well spend the money on all the stuff needed to make it work. Then get back to us. Must people just talk about the VET to make themselves look good.

Edit: That sounds harsh. I guess I am tired of people talking about this and no one ever does it.


----------



## Rottdog (May 2, 2003)

well i plan on doing it but its a money issue right now , dude if you never read the site , go to gonzonx.com , he did the vet cam swap


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

I think 98sr20ve knows full well about the gonzonx site. As a matter of fact, he himself owns a VE.


----------



## Rottdog (May 2, 2003)

and i'm not discrediting him in anyway , it just seems the way he said that meant he never saw anyone do the vet cam swap , so i apologize if i came of as condesending in anyway , i just referenced that site cause that is the only place i have ever seen that cam swap done


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

Rottdog said:


> and i'm not discrediting him in anyway , it just seems the way he said that meant he never saw anyone do the vet cam swap , so i apologize if i came of as condesending in anyway , i just referenced that site cause that is the only place i have ever seen that cam swap done



Seen it done once, heard it talked about once a week on a forum for the last 2 years. Out of all that talk no one has actually done it again. I even have someone I know with the VET cams. I would not waste my money on a VET setup for a FWD car. A turbo on a DE will more then get you to any HP goal that you could want for a FWD car. VET is just not needed.


----------



## Rottdog (May 2, 2003)

your right its not needed , i'm not doing it because its needed , i'm doing it to be somewhat original , no one in my area , even the nissan people have never done that , i have 1 det in my area its in a 240 , no sentra's with really any work done to them so i'm gonna be the first around here , my friend had a det in his b13 but was never able to get it to run for some reason and he just sold it to some kid out of state , so i wanna do this for me , i've wanted a ve motor for a while so thats what i'm gonna get


----------



## NiS[sX]mO (Mar 1, 2003)

Why in Canada sr20ve are so expensive ? I mean in USA you can have one for 1800$ and in Canada it's about 4000Can$ only the engine...
Because I'm looking for a det swap but I really like n/a engines like the sr20ve with about 190hp. So maybe I can buy one here and import it in Canada...
Yann


----------



## BennittoMallito (May 20, 2002)

Damn. I was really hoping for a good discussion on this. Foiled again. 

Anyway... (pulling $.02 out of pocket putting on table) 

I plan on continuing my project SE-R when I get home, and have been sitting on the fence as well. So far my bits leave me open to both, except my $125 used gen 2 hotshot header.

I like the idea of a nice intercooled T-25 on a stock DE with S3's. By the way mine has 132,000 miles, and it is strong. I would not hesitate after block leaks, and compression testing confirm what I already know. ~$2500 +S3's

At that point by my calclations I could afford a VE with these JWT cams, and a header Fujitsubo, or I read hotshot gen 6 will work with DE and VE. (Maybe this would run a bit more not more than $2-300) ~$3400

Turbo has more TQ, but VE will not have the overheating issues as much I believe. 

This will not happen without at least cryo/welding by JGY. Actually this is the first thing I will do with a nice clutch. ~$300 plus shipping ~$350 clutch

Flame suit is on fellas don't hesitate. ~B


----------

